# Merry Christmas everyone here



## YZMSQ (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi, merry Christmas everyone here! Just wonder what kind of gifts will Santa Claus send me... Will it be a notebook? :e


----------



## rbelk (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks YZMSQ, and Merry Christmas to the rest. How did you now I asked for a new notebook. Are you Santa?


----------



## Nukama (Dec 24, 2010)

Probably no gifts from Santa, because of this. 

Merry Christmas and a happy New Year to all of you.


----------



## roddierod (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas all!

Santa brought me a case of Guinness Foreign Extra Stout...Santa rocks!!


----------



## anomie (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy xmas. 

I received: 

 A bottle of Macallan 12 (single malt scotch) and Macallan 18. 
 Six pack of Guinness Draught. 
 New Guinness drinking glass. 
 An unusual WW2 propaganda poster.

Good haul.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 24, 2010)

Mary Christmas and happy new year:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OR07r0ZMFb8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUu5aDAzXX8 (not original video)


----------



## oliverh (Dec 24, 2010)

Happy Holidays to all of you


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 25, 2010)

Earlier on today I went out an cut a little tree and stuck it in the living room with my handmade Danish decorations and traditional candles. That's my way of celebrating the season. Oh, and of course lots of chocolate and marzipan.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all of you 
Santa forgot me 
Well I am still happy. I eat with my grandparents (which are my parents too) and this is the best gift for me!


----------



## nekoexmachina (Dec 25, 2010)

Merry X-Mas, everyone!



> grandparents (which are my parents too)


Recursive.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 25, 2010)

Grandfather paradox?

Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## mfaridi (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year everyone


----------



## oliverh (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy MMXI / 0x7DB to all of you. Live long and prosper


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy new year. For 2011, I wish health and happiness to all of you


----------



## YZMSQ (Jan 3, 2011)

Happy new year everyone here! Hope our life will be accompanied with good luck; hope us meet our own loveship.


----------

